# Common Theme Photo Gallery - September 2011



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

With apologies to Bob Dylan, the theme for this month is:

Tangled Up In Blue


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

your day must start earlier than mine .. have a great month everybody .. happy hunting (photography wise) :laugh:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Done_Fishin said:


> your day must start earlier than mine .. have a great month everybody .. happy hunting (photography wise) :laugh:


Figure Zulu is a day ahead of me and with my power reliability being questionable I'd better post this now. Plus, if I didn't post now I'd probably forget the idea. After all, as you get older, your memory is the second thing to go.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

:laugh: :lol: I know what you mean .. 

just to kick off (and I haven't finished with last months topic ... yet .. )










self portrait .. almost .. and not really tangled .. more like framed ..

and this one from a height as we were flying ..


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

From my flight to England .. crossing the channel ..






































What I also find funny about flying is seeing the phrase "don't walk outside of this area" written on the wings as we speed through the sky 6 miles up at 500 mph ..


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

yustr said:


> Figure Zulu is a day ahead of me and with my power reliability being questionable I'd better post this now. Plus, if I didn't post now I'd probably forget the idea. After all, as you get older, your memory is the second thing to go.


ha ha - thanks for that consideration yustr :grin

and I know what you mean about doing things as they occur to you :sigh:

here's a couple, first a beautiful autumn day from earlier this year, second nice reflections on still water from down the south coast:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

love the reflections in the second shot ..


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Both are stunning photos Zulu, I wholeheartedly agree with DF, the reflections in #2 are superb, along with the cloud detail ray:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Blue sky...blue sea
Taken during a stop over on the Island of Guernsey en route for Southern Brittany, France...


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

grabbed this shot in England recently but didn't like the music bars overhead so I cropped them out .. 

1.)










I quite prefer this version .. 

2.)










These I took locally just a few days ago .. as soon as I saw the subject for this months theme 

3.)









4.)










5.)


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Wonderful shots everyone!!
DF, What is the fourth shot?

Do these count?








Taken at the Minneapolis, MN Sculpture Garden...


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Very excellent pics folks ray:

@ DF - It took a few minutes to realise #3 is a combined fountain and screen washer :grin: - Is #4 an escalator with advertising on the side?

@ Dori - Why is that ant carrying a handbag? :grin:
I love the geometric patters in #2, complete with lizardy-looking thing and other objects :laugh:
#3 is excellently composed, just the 1 strand of crystals showing the thread, for a clue to what it is - Wonderful


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

They most certainly do Dori .. and I love that last shot of yours .. blue dangly bits .. jewelry ?? 

#4 is actually from our local Mall .. just opened less than a year ago .. in fact just in time for the Xmas shopping last December .. 

here is the wide angle view of the area showing the bridges and escalators however that shot is where I zoomed in on the central area in the picture below, where they had decided to place those long blue advertising banners .. a little bit dull ... but the essence of the theme is there ..


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

From our summer hols...


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

sbj, beautiful!!! Such a peaceful shot!

DF, Thanks!

The last shot is inside the Museum of Art. Glass blobs hanging from the ceiling in metal mesh of some sort. I had to lie on my back to get this shot. :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Dori1960 said:


> I had to lie on my back to get this shot. :grin:


Well done, brave girl !!!!

I frequently see shots that I would love to take but it would require doing something exactly the same or similar but I just can't bring myself to do it ... unless there is absolutely NO-ONE around :laugh: .. one day, though, one day ..


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Brave?? No, I am a chicken! I made sure no one was around!

Thanks so much!!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

two more from me - first is a view of one of the beaches at Seal Rocks, about 2hrs drive from home - the water colours this day were spectacular. 










The second is of a rock fisherman on a rockshelf at one of Newcastle's city-side beaches - the shallow water on the rockshelf reflected the blue sky beautifully.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

As for #1 - I wanna live there NOW!!! :grin:

#2 is one of those rare pics where a polarising filter would've spoilt it, the reflections a lovely ray:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

You will want to move to Brittany too, WB. Wait till you see my next 'Blue' offerings...:grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I can't figure which edit is better .. it's sky ( and trees) reflected off of the water surface of a small fishing lake .. I tend to throw out #2 .. and 3# seems the better choice .. but am I right ??

1.)










2.)











3.)


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Morning Glory


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Saybrook Light












Most shots like this are done in horizontal, I kind of like the juxtaposition of having it vertical. Probably a 30 second exposure shot after sundown.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

@ DF - I agree - #1is an excellent 'dark-textured' shot and #3 is it's opposite, a bright-textured shot, whereas #2, although well lit and contrasted, looks flattish somehow.

It's a beautifully taken photo though ray:


@ yustr - That Morning Glory is superb! Rich and vibrant without being over-saturated - Beautiful.

That lighthouse is also excellent - a perfect monochrome that captures both the scene and the mood ray:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I got so enthralled with those shots above, I forgotted to post my own attempts :laugh:

I wuz waiting for Mrs WereBo to finish work and, whilst sat in my car listening to the radio, I glanced out the side-window and noticed the sky. All I had was my ancient phone-cam (1.something pxl) so I snapped these, the quality is lousy but the clouds themselves were beautiful.

I've enhanced them slightly (histogram-tweaking) but they're un-cropped, to show a sense of scale....


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

love cloud streaked skies WereBo - once was in an exhibition where my fellow exhibitor showed only paintings of cloud streaked blue skies - painter was Charles Gosford, an Englishman living in East Gosford, Australia who, coincidentally is actually the Earl of Gosford!

two more from me, both from the Newcastle Ocean Baths :

first is a very smug looking seagull perched on the edge of a building










second is two old light/electricity poles that have now been carved as sculptural pieces


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hehehehehe... Smug is an excellent description for that gull :laugh: - The detail of the pole-carving is very excellent on your 2nd pic










Looking at my pics again reminded me, the odd blob in the centre of my 1st and 3rd pic is a seagull that was circling around, he/she had found a nice thermal and was climbing nicely :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

had to look close to see it .. but very nice photo's and cloud formations ... thermal or no thermal :laugh:


here's one I took a month or so back but not many clouds .. view across part of Athens looking "North" across to Parnitha Mountain range from a conveniently high point on Ymitto Mountain (The footbridge that I have shown in earlier posts in other threads)


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Early morning fishing trip. Trehiguier, Brittany, France.









Sunrise over the BLUE waters of the River Villaine.










A mussel boat off to tend the mussel beds. The water is blue when the sun is higher :grin: 










The tiny village of Trehiguier. Where we launch our boat. Note the nice blue sky and water










One or two other locals up early to catch fish. As you can see, the blue sea was exceptionally choppy.
I hate it when it is so rough! :grin:










The first catch of the day. A feisty mackerel. It fought so much there it tied itself up in the line.
It is really in keeping with the theme of the month... :wink: :smile:










Not Done_Fishin’ but gone fishin’ :grin:










The ride… home and hosed, ready for the next trip. Note the nice BLUE sky


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

looks like you are having way too much fun Donald! I'm glad that you specified the water's colour in those first couple - was thinking they'd fit the "fire in the sky" thread you had before :grin:

You even took this month's theme to heart when dressing for the fishing trip :grin:

Like the mackerel pic - the markings on the mackerel are wonderful - nice pic!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm surprised that you didn't actually make the pictures look Blue Donald .. or even add your name in Blue tangled watermark :laugh: .. really nice pictures .. gave me the blues just looking at them .. :smile:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Superb pics all









@ Donald - You forgot to mention the blue mooring-rope and blue lettering on the boat too :grin:

@ DF - I like that 1st pic of the Japanese Anemone, the double petals give the impression of a double-exposure :laugh: - I like the mirrored sky reflecting in the water, in #2 too, very peaceful and tranquil


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

I like the translucency of the flower petals - gives varying tones of the colour

and the reflection of the cloudscape is very nice too - should be a theme for one month "reflections" as it can be taken very literally or as reflections as in thoughts about stuff :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

because I am used to waking up at 7am here in Greece I was able to grab a few earlier than usual shots of the British Summertime morning .. not quite as ear;y as the 3 am sunrises I remember when young but 5 am is early enough these days .. although I might change my mind anytime .. :smile:




























This one unfortunately went into noise during editing



















I think I originally took them to make a panorama .. never got around to it .. yet :laugh:

btw that sunlit fence is the new boundary for the gardens that once enjoyed the peace & tranquility of the british countryside .. the area behind was either gardens or part of an "abandoned" allotment scheme that had grown wild giving life and habitat to badgers, foxes, local cats, bats, slow worms and many many different type of insect of both the flying and non-airborne variety .. doesn't look very large in the photos .. but belive it made all the difference to the area ..


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

A lovely series of sunrise-pics DF, even the flare from the sun adds to the effect - I like how the fence is lit in gold, it makes an excellent centre focal-point


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Great photographs folks. Here are a few from me some I have posted before but thats ok I think.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice going Mack .. really nice shots ..


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

WOW! Beautiful pics Mack - All are excellent, but I really love #4 for the dramatic lighting, you even managed to catch the lighthouse flashing in the far distance ray: #3 is close-2nd, for the lighting, textures and reflections


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

skaters on the lake .. hit auto white and the picture changed into this "shades of blue" colour .. :laugh:










played a few times too many with the auto adjustment ..:laugh:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

WOW! It's a long time since I've seen that many skaters in one spot :laugh: - A really good shot though, despite the slight blue over-saturation. 

#2 works excellently as a 'look-twice' surreal pic


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Agreed #2 is exelent love the reflection & colour.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Sunset on the Columbia near Crown Point, Oregon*












Frankly an over-photographed spot, but I'd say there's a reason for it.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

You're probably right .. looks beautiful ..


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

OMG!!! That is stunning! ray:
You captured this beautifully!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Blue sky - another perspective on the Sydney Opera House










Blue light - can be seen from space!











Red, white & blue. The Excaliber Hotel/Casino, Las Vegas.










Yellow rose against a blue sky...


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Dori1960 said:


> OMG!!! That is stunning! ray:
> You captured this beautifully!


Thanks Dori

The colour scheme is a figment of my imagination ... Ever seen a jonquil with blue petals before? :grin: I did it several years ago...


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

DonaldG said:


> Thanks Dori
> 
> The colour scheme is a figment of my imagination ... Ever seen a jonquil with blue petals before? :grin: I did it several years ago...


I was wondering but didn't want to make an idiot out of my self and ended up doing so anyway. :winkgrin:

Your next series is great as well! Amazing about the blue light being seen from space!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well, that saves me asking about that 1st flower..... :grin:

I love the seagull pic, the feathers on the wing's trailing edge could almost be used as a greyscale reference ray:

The rest of blue-themes are also beautiful, the geometry of the Sydney Opera House is almost hypnotic and the 'Excaliber' is literally out-of-this-world :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Dori1960 said:


> I was wondering but didn't want to make an idiot out of my self and ended up doing so anyway. :winkgrin:
> 
> Your next series is great as well! Amazing about the blue light being seen from space!


@ Dori
No disgrace for colour perception on flowers, Dori. I didn't even know it was called a jonquil when I photographed it some years ago. The colouring was an exercise I did while learning the colour changing technique.

@WB
Thanks - It is a Australian seagull (I squarks with an Aussy accent!)

The light is on the Luxor hotel/casino which is next door to the Excalibur. I was in the top floor of the Excalibur but kept getting reflections in the window glass. Eventually I discovered how to take the window OUT from the frame and was able to lean out to take some nice shots. :grin: Poor Diana was having kittens, horrified that I was leaning out of a skyscraper window that was not supposed to be opened! :grin: :grin: 

The results were worth it.


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

> The light is on the Luxor hotel/casino which is next door to the Excalibur. I was in the top floor of the Excalibur but kept getting reflections in the window glass. Eventually I discovered how to take the window OUT from the frame and was able to lean out to take some nice shots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You have got guts!!!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

nice pics Donald - so crisp and clean you can almost smell the starch :laugh:

love the "between the sails" view of the Opera House - it really is Australia's only iconic & architecturally different (in a good way) structure. 

the aussie seagull, with his aussie accent, looks almost to be made of translucent porcelain hwere the light comes through the skinnier bits :grin:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)




----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Yustr, very peaceful image!

WereBo, ethereal!


----------

